# UK Based Stick Event Ala Dog Brother's Style!



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 24, 2008)

[yt]cCFkT3KCA5Y[/yt]


----------



## arnisador (Feb 24, 2008)

Looks painful...but fun!


----------

